# 1/28/09 storm in dumont



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

few pics of me plowing the firehouse

let me know what you think


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

I thought you meant dumont CO - how is it I finally move from NY to CO and all of a sudden the north east gets snow and it's 50 degrees here... This sh*t just aint right.


----------



## C.Solan (Jan 20, 2009)

Where are you in northern nj?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks guys!!!!

solan im in dumont next to bergenfield, hackensack

you?


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

whats up sean, how was it pushin this wet sh*t


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

dude it suckedddd

did u?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice pics and nice clean work *


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks alot for the feedback


----------

